# How popular/rare is this B14 grill?



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

This one:








(Seem's like you'll have to drag to the address bar.)

No that didn't work.

Just click here then: http://momito.netfirms.com/ricer.jpg


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

not really rare. its the infinity grill, ask liuspeed for one, or check ebay.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ahh I see... I was just curious, I'm from Mexico and we had these as stock on '00 Sentras. And the clear headlights/corners combo too were stock


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah. The Japanese Sunny has that too. I suppose it gives it more of a prestigious look.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

www.mossyperformance.com has it too.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That's the Sunny grille..also known in the states as a "Lucino" grille..


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

where can I get one of those?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

is there a lip on the front of that GTR kit? also if your in Mex... how much could you get taht kit for form like a junkyard?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mossy has them i have them..

i sell it for cheaper than mossy does.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah a pretty popular replacement grille, looks like the infiniti style, and really adds an class to the car


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i got in a kick ass deal on ebay, for like.. 1$ starting bid.. won it for around 30 bucks


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *is there a lip on the front of that GTR kit? also if your in Mex... how much could you get taht kit for form like a junkyard? *


yeah. i wanna know too about junkyard prices!!!








courtesy of katanas site, which im looking at right now.
lip is like that, BUT THOSE FOG LIGHTS FIT SO NICE, i'd like to know where they came from!!! red car= really nice looking car. just needs to be lowered a little more.


----------

